# Carry on the story~



## Automata heart (Dec 9, 2011)

Rules: keep it pg13


Just keep the story going by adding one line. Lets see where this goes!

”i heard a knock on the door”


----------



## Ever (Dec 10, 2011)

I wondered who it was; I wasn't expecting anyone.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 10, 2011)

Then I looked up; SUDDENLY, A GIANT SPACESHIP.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 10, 2011)

It was strange that I didn't hear it destroying my house.


----------



## Luxcario (Dec 10, 2011)

It also destroyed my neighbour's house.


----------



## Dar (Dec 10, 2011)

I shrugged, I didnt really like them anyway.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 10, 2011)

I then watch My Little Pony Friendship is Magic.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 10, 2011)

But the power was out.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 10, 2011)

I slowly walked with my hand along the wall, feeling for a light switch.


----------



## Zexion (Dec 10, 2011)

I hit the bedroom door I left open.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 10, 2011)

The door started to cry from the pain.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 10, 2011)

I tried to console it, but it just wouldn't listen.


----------



## Dar (Dec 10, 2011)

I then try to scare it by getting the lawn mower.


----------



## Ever (Dec 10, 2011)

The door hit my foot.


----------



## Dar (Dec 10, 2011)

With an arm I never knew it had.


----------



## Ever (Dec 10, 2011)

I was shocked and bolted from the room, only to trip over a sandal.


----------



## Dar (Dec 10, 2011)

I then scolded the sandal thoroughly.


----------



## Ever (Dec 10, 2011)

The sandal looked up at me with big, watering hazel eyes.


----------



## Dar (Dec 10, 2011)

So I made it smell my foot.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 10, 2011)

Then it Falcon Punched me to Mexico.


----------



## Ever (Dec 10, 2011)

I was wearing a down jacket and very unprepared for the heat.


----------



## Dar (Dec 10, 2011)

So I started to take it off and there was a sudden burst of wind and I started flying.


----------



## Ever (Dec 10, 2011)

It was incredible: The wind rushing through my hair, the birds soaring below me.


----------



## Dar (Dec 10, 2011)

But suddenly, the wind stopped.


----------



## Ever (Dec 10, 2011)

I was falling!


----------



## Dar (Dec 10, 2011)

So I started flapping my arms, quickly learning that that wasnt helping.


----------



## Dar (Dec 10, 2011)

And then I asked if we could stop at a McDonalds.


----------



## Ever (Dec 10, 2011)

The Fearow didn't seem to understand me, however.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 10, 2011)

So instead he took me to Black City.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 10, 2011)

There, I fell off and hit my head.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 10, 2011)

I died and was reborn as a Gallade.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 10, 2011)

But then, an evil talking cat appeared and took my arms.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 10, 2011)

And I killed it. :3


----------



## Monoking (Dec 11, 2011)

Then, I fell on the ground randomly.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 11, 2011)

And I died from brain damage.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 11, 2011)

Four days later, a small, humanoid creature with my soul walked out of the water. I had been reborn.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 11, 2011)

I FWEEEEEEEEEEEED happily among the Munchkins.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 11, 2011)

But then, I randomly exploded.


----------



## Dar (Dec 11, 2011)

Then a Makuhita came along and put me back together, and I marveled at how many times I died.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 11, 2011)

Suddenly, a Pokemon Trainer leaped out of the bushes.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 11, 2011)

_Damn,_ I think, _I don't have any Pokemon!_


----------



## Monoking (Dec 11, 2011)

But then, I found myself transformed into one!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 11, 2011)

I was... A Magikarp!


----------



## Monoking (Dec 11, 2011)

Then, the trainer released his first Pokemon- an Electabuzz!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 11, 2011)

But then... I evolved! Into a shiny invisible Bulbasaur! Oh, how very convenient.


----------



## Dar (Dec 11, 2011)

But then I realized: How could I be shiny if I was invisible?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 11, 2011)

But then I remember I'm a glitch.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 11, 2011)

And then, I exploded. Again. I woke up three days later.


----------



## Automata heart (Dec 11, 2011)

I left the hospital very confused


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 11, 2011)

And ate a few spiced pumpkins.


----------



## Dar (Dec 11, 2011)

And then they turned into table tennis-playing owls!


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 11, 2011)

Somehow, all the stuff suddenly appearing inside me didn't make me explode.


----------



## Spatz (Dec 11, 2011)

And yet I still felt bloated, and somewhat groggy...


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 11, 2011)

Then I exploded, like a creeper! Damn Sod's law.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 11, 2011)

I was reborn into Hell as a bunny due to bad freaking karma.


----------



## Dar (Dec 12, 2011)

And I bounced around on my fluffy tail :3


----------



## Monoking (Dec 12, 2011)

But then, I caught my tail on fire.


----------



## Dar (Dec 12, 2011)

So it was no longer fluffly :(


----------



## Monoking (Dec 12, 2011)

Instead, it was Spunky. =D


----------



## Dar (Dec 12, 2011)

I got scared and hit it.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 12, 2011)

My tail then fell off.


----------



## Dar (Dec 12, 2011)

So I borrowed one from my friend. He's a lizard.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 12, 2011)

But, to my surprise, I grew wings.


----------



## Dar (Dec 12, 2011)

They were fairy princess wings.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 12, 2011)

Suddenly, I grew another pair of wings. On my butt.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 12, 2011)

My butt turned and looked at me with a troll face, saying, "U mad, bro?"


----------



## Monoking (Dec 12, 2011)

"Yes, I'm mad, bro!" I repiled, throwing a rock at my own butt.


----------



## AbsentNumeral (Dec 12, 2011)

Suddenly, I noticed that my fur was hot-pink, I had hypnotic powers, and felt a strangely insatiable lust for world domination.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 12, 2011)

So, I simply started using memes to kill everyone. 

"Watch out, we got a badass over here"


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 12, 2011)

I sang Never Gonna Give You Up all the way home. 

/Rick Roll'd/


----------



## Monoking (Dec 12, 2011)

Then, I met a talking hot dog.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 12, 2011)

The hotdog and I went on memebase and looked at Rage Comics. And we laughed.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 12, 2011)

We died of laughter at the Twelve Days of Ragemas.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 12, 2011)

Then, we were brought back by the tears of all the Pokemon in the world.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 12, 2011)

The tears were caused by a random Y U NO GUY.


----------



## AbsentNumeral (Dec 12, 2011)

Then I used my hypnotic powers to make Nyan Cat my minion.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 15, 2011)

And the Neko cried cuz you nearly made it blow up...


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 16, 2011)

So he took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 16, 2011)

Fortunately, it was a computer's cursor!


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 16, 2011)

He wondered how he'd gotten embedded into a mac.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 17, 2011)

Especially seeing as there's Laptop right in his line of sight...


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 17, 2011)

But the thought soon left his head as an Espeon crossed his path, its head cocked back confidently.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 17, 2011)

He had no idea what a purple cat could mean, but it was surely better than a black one.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 17, 2011)

Even though a black cat crossing your path is lucky...


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 21, 2011)

He then wished the Espeon was an Umbreon.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 21, 2011)

But then he realized that Umbreon looks less feline than Espeon.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 22, 2011)

But he got a Shiny Umbreon, which is cool, so he didn't mind much!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 22, 2011)

But then it died of leukemia.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 23, 2011)

And came back to life, but as a zombie.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

Which looked a lot like a Xaviern, so Krazoa was pleased!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 23, 2011)

But it turns out they didn't really appreciate it...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

Cuz the Xaviern ran away, taking the glowy with it... Poor Krazoa...

(Why can I suddenly hear distant "Nya" sounds?)


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 26, 2011)

Suddenly, a black kitten with a properly sized Pharaoh crown appeared on Krazoa's head, smiling evilly.


----------



## Barubu (Dec 26, 2011)

It promptly stabbed him with said crown.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 26, 2011)

But Krazoa still found joy from all the glowy around her!

(PhaRaoH wants her crown back!)


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 27, 2011)

Then the evil Pharaoh kitty pulled a glass of glowy rainbow soda seemingly out of nowhere and put it in Krazoa's hand.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 27, 2011)

And Chatley was less than amused!


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 29, 2011)

Suddenly, a rainbow portal opened up in the ground.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2011)

And Krazoa dived for it!

(Seriously, are you turning into, or are you already another Krazoa? That's the 3rd thing you've mentioned that she likes!)


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 29, 2011)

She appeared in another dimension.

(Really? Does she like weird dimensional stuff and god-like entities that possess people while pretending to be soda? Or evil Pharaohs?)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2011)

But she doesn't seem to want to come back... Must be packed with glowy purple stuff...

(She's a glowy obsessed Neko whose 3 favourite colours are purple, blue and silver in that order! She also love rainbows!)


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 29, 2011)

Then she met a strange green squid/dragon/humanoid creature.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2011)

And spent the next 3 hours batting at the dangly tentacles!


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 29, 2011)

After that, the green creature's purple and distantly goat-like friend came to see the intruder with some of her children.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2011)

They are fluffy, she tries to glomp the fluffy!


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 29, 2011)

Changes her mind and looks around for another glowy rainbow portal which she solely adores.

(nya X3 I really do ^.^)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 30, 2011)

But one of the fluffy baby animals she was glomping decides it liked being glomped so follows her!

(*Face palm* She really is like this in real life as well, you know, she's not putting on an act at all!)


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 30, 2011)

The mother decides to find out about Krazoa's intention with her child.


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 31, 2011)

Pets the fluffy animal and offers him a cookie while continuing on through many glowy portals.

(hehe X3 nya, the story appears to be focused on me atm xD which is a rather scary thought Oo.. xD)


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 31, 2011)

The fluffy creature accepts the cookie and signals to its mother that this entity is friendly.


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 31, 2011)

The mother then responds by giving Krazoa an dragon egg which promptly hatches into a pink furry dragon.


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 1, 2012)

*pets her new pink furry dragon and bows to thank the mother for the gift*


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 2, 2012)

After going through some portals, they appear on the bridge of a Space Explorer spaceship and see a giant tentacle monster floating in space right in the middle of the main screen.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 2, 2012)

(Right, now I have stopped laughing my head off...)

But Krazoa, still holding the fluffy animals, decides to bat at the viewscreen where she can see tentacles!


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 2, 2012)

Meanwhile, the goat-like mother monster telepathically informed the space monster about her presence on the ship.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 2, 2012)

Realising there's a Neko onboard, it decides to flee the system to save its tentacles from being pawed at incessantly!


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 2, 2012)

(What? I meant the goat creature, not the Neko!)

The dragon started clawing at the fainted science officer's uniform.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 2, 2012)

(That's what I said!)

A small data chip falls from his pocket!


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 2, 2012)

Krazoa sees the data chip fall and ignores it as she starts to run around the spaceship pawing at all the glowy lights and going 'nya' constantly


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 3, 2012)

The baby monsters follow her, causing a security guy to jump at the ceiling.


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 4, 2012)

Dives for the glowest light of all which happened to be on the control panel


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 5, 2012)

That causes the ship to go to warp.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 8, 2012)

And to pop out behind the Death Star as it's destroying Alderaan!


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 11, 2012)

They receive a message from the Death Star.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 11, 2012)

Asking 'em why they're not at their post!


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 13, 2012)

And they reply(in a thick accent) "Capn said we haint good fer the job an fired us."


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 13, 2012)

(Scotty?)

After the hailing frequency closes, the dragon says: "Mom, the person you were impersonating is male and from a different galaxy."


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 13, 2012)

But the Neko jus sticks her tongue out at them and calls them all picky!


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 14, 2012)

(What? The dragon's mom is the goat monster, not the Neko.)

Meanwhile, the Death Star gets invaded by ghost musicians.


----------



## CharizardHammer (Jan 17, 2012)

Darth Vader then moves to the ship using a TIE fighter.


----------



## Spatz (Jan 17, 2012)

"INCOMING TORPEDIES!" The commander shouts over the co line.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 17, 2012)

But then he goes crazy.


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 22, 2012)

Suddenly, Russia appears declaring that everyone shall become one with him.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Jan 22, 2012)

But Germany objects, thus causing Kaiba to screw the rules. 

(... What did I just say)


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 22, 2012)

Suddenly, Japan appears and makes an EARTHQUAKE WITH HIS MIIND. ((See special Episode 3))


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 23, 2012)

But then a tentacle glitches through the ship wall and eats his MIIND.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 26, 2012)

Then some bright spark drops the Allspark on the Death Star!!!

(Now the fun can truly begin!!!)


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 27, 2012)

Meanwhile on the ship, Krazoa, the goat creature and the baby monsters are fighting Darth Vader.


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 27, 2012)

With their awesome cookies and glowy sticks and don't forget the nice hugs too.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 27, 2012)

SOMEHOW the cuggles help thaw Vader's disposition!


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 27, 2012)

Now that Vader is on Krazoa's side, he helps her tame the glowest creatures in the world.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 27, 2012)

So, now, at last, Krazoa's plans for universal domination are starting to bear fruit!


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 27, 2012)

Lets out the nyan cat tune as she pets her newly tames creatures, though they look strangely evil.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 27, 2012)

And now Phase 1 of her plan is near completion!


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 27, 2012)

Starts to do a countdown.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 28, 2012)

For the Master Portal to open before her!


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 28, 2012)

Which will glow with all it's might!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 28, 2012)

Along with her companions, she steps through into a new universe! Almost like a Final Fantasy style epic journey!


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 29, 2012)

But since the universe is just being dreamed up by some kind of powerful entity that sleeps in a dark matter nebula, it's all purple fog.


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 30, 2012)

Which makes Krazoa very happy as she adores the colour purple and instantly becomes curious.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 4, 2012)

Then, a strange shape begins to form in front of her.


----------



## Krazoa (Feb 4, 2012)

Krazoa instantly goes 'nya!' and starts to jump around all giddy wondering what the shape will be.


----------



## Monoking (Feb 4, 2012)

Then, a Meowth showed up out of nowhere. "Hello! My name is  Chan!" he beamed.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 5, 2012)

And after that, a Glameow jumps on the goat monster's head out of nowhere and starts licking her fur.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 6, 2012)

And Krazoa, after a moment's contemplation, goes over and gives them a high-paw!


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 9, 2012)

Then the universe begins to take shape.


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 11, 2012)

With the help of Marvin, the manically depressed robot.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 11, 2012)

But the glowy creatures that were on Krazoa's side made sure it was cat-friendly.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 11, 2012)

After all, the new ruler is a Neko!


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 12, 2012)

So, Marvin was not depressed anymore because he was reprogrammed to be happy around nekos.


----------



## Monoking (Feb 14, 2012)

But suddenly, Marvin got lonely. So, he went online, and typed Match. Com in the adress bar.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 15, 2012)

Soon he found a cat with tentacles that looked like Jaspersprite but wasn't a ghost.


----------



## Monoking (Feb 15, 2012)

He was desperate, so Marvin agreed to go on a date with the not-Jaspersprite.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 15, 2012)

Meanwhile, the fluffy pink dragon fell in love with Krazoa.


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 21, 2012)

It would buy Krazoa food, stuff, the whole caboodle.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 23, 2012)

Along with surrounding her with a never ending supply of glowy purple STUFF!

(Cuz STUFF is cool!)


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 24, 2012)

And they lived together in a glowy purple house.

(Yaay~! Even if I prefer blue! It's still glowy! And possibly radioactive!)


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 25, 2012)

And she sat on her glowy purple throne in the center of the universe, surrounded by Nyan cats and weird space monsters.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 25, 2012)

Which still pleased her, as she was surrounded by glowy!

(I wonder if you actually realise that is genuinely like this for real, is Krazoa! It's not an act! And is Frost becoming as bad as the Neko?)


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 26, 2012)

Suddenly, a giant Nyan cat appeared and annoyed Marvin, who had gotten off the computer by now, so much he shut himself off.
(Hey, I like England more. And the glowyness hurts my eyes after all. Maybe it IS radioactive. O.o)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 6, 2012)

But Christian was in the mood for tinkering, so he decided to reactivate Marvin!

(Shifting the focus away from the Neko for now! And are you talking about the country I happen to be from, or the Hetalia character?)


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 7, 2012)

While he was doing it, a Squiddle jumped on his head.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 7, 2012)

Though he couldn't see it, he knew that it was only playing around with him again!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Mar 10, 2012)

Then another squiddle appeared and sput ink on Christian.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Christian jumped back in surprise, accidentally hitting Marvin's reset button as he flustered with ink-face!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 20, 2012)

He swears under his breath cuz it looks like he's gonna have to start the repairs from scratch...


----------



## Sypl (Apr 1, 2012)

But luckily he has duct tape!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 4, 2012)

Unfortunately it's on that bloody holder that lets you know jus how much tape you jus used followed with "God Bless You"!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Apr 5, 2012)

He uses it anyway, after putting ear plugs in, and pulls as much off as possible!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 5, 2012)

Now it doesn't take me long to finish the repairs, so I get ready to head out and on to Hoenn!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yami builds a makeshift space shuttle, but he can't move between universes.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 6, 2012)

Which is annoying cuz it means I can't go pick up reinforcements against the Pokémon Fusions!


----------



## Hogia (Apr 14, 2012)

Despite everything, the fridge caught fire. No one even knew how it got into the shuttle in the first place.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 14, 2012)

But Yami was saved by a pair of space Nyangaunts, which are black Nyan cats with bat wings and no faces.


----------



## Hogia (Apr 15, 2012)

Unfortunately, the queen of England freaked out and shot them.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 16, 2012)

With that, half the job I'd set out to do has jus been made easier!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 18, 2012)

Then Yami and the Queen were clamped by a giant seashell with pillows in it.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 19, 2012)

Then the Queen insisted that Christian turned The Storm so she could admire his glowing eyes!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 20, 2012)

But a stray Care Bear fell down from the ceiling and stole his eyes!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 20, 2012)

It then realized it was trapped in a giant seashell and started running around in panic.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 20, 2012)

Finally it wore itself out and collapsed where Christian, feeling out its' presence, found it and reclaimed his eyes!


----------

